# Maersk Peregrino



## Jim Mclaughlin

Tonight at 22.00. Mighty Ships on the TV quest channel.
The FPSO maersk Peregrino a converted VLCC.
Huge and costing more than 1 billion to convert.
Great viewing.

Jim


----------

